# gigging question



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you ever just walked along the beach with a big light and shinned it in the water and gigged flounder that way?? Just curious. Thanks 

scott


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never done it personally but i have seen people waiding before. they had a truck intertube, washtub and a 12v light and battery. personally thats too much walking for me, i like to relax in my boat and let the trolling motor do the work.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I know I few that put a lawnmower battery in a back pack and do it that way. I tried it earlier this year when my t/m was broke and I don't think I want to do it again. It's a lot of work.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Walked and gigged flounder in Jax / St. Augustine area. Did well. Never tried it here in Pensacola.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Giged my first flounder as a kid wading with a wash tub rig.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Walked a 1,000 miles as a kid with Coleman Floundering light and never gig a flounder (giged everything else that moved) 

Did little walking when I got older ( a lot work and made back hurt) So I made up first boat rig w/ 3 100w12v bulbs and haven't got my feet wet since.

Oh after a year I switch to a gen. and haven't looked back. That being said I see a lot people walkin andI"ve seen some good results.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses. Im thinking about going tonight.Dont know if im taking the boat or walking.Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

did it alot as a kid with the truck tube set up, alot of fun, but you cant make up that much ground as you would in a boat. but unfortunely i have been wet the last 2 times gigging from my boat. trolling motor meets a stump with my back turned the other way. :banghead:banghead:banghead nothing like a late night bath, at least it hasnt happen in the winter months!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

thats always fun!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

wash tub rig is a favorite. They are more practical for areas that could be highly productive with less pressure from others! 



We use to have a great success using these rigs on gulf side shorelines closed to jettie/pass inlets.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

man thats the way to go giged alot of fish that way tried it from the boat a couple times thats okay to when it gets cold but i personaly rather wade i just bought some lights off CList from a guy and plan on going one night when its not as cold and the way the weather changes around here it won't be long if you do try wadeing have fun and good luck:letsdrink


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I did many years ago along (Soundside) Quietwater Beach. 

Had a 10" Jon boat a couple flounder lights and gigs, a crab net and a 9 foot mullet net. 

By daylight we would almost always have a good mess of fish and crabs to eat.

The toll gate was a dime in those days, and gas was $.24 a gallon.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats all i do is wade gig. You cant cover as much ground, but you can go a few places boats cant. Here is my set up.




































The set up wasnt bad to make. about $50 all together minus the battery.

I havn't done it in the gulf sid, but i heard it is good.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I can get my boat in anywhere you can take that.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

> *Emerald Ghost (11/19/2009)*I did many years ago along (Soundside) Quietwater Beach.
> Had a 10" Jon boat a couple flounder lights and gigs, a crab net and a 9 foot mullet net.
> By daylight we would almost always have a good mess of fish and crabs to eat.
> The toll gate was a dime in those days, and gas was $.24 a gallon.


YEP...ME TOO. AND THE CROSS WAS THE LAST PLACE GOING TOWARDS FT PICKENS WHERE THERE WAS ANY BUILDINGS. MY DAD LOST SEVERAL DIMES THERE, WE BOYS DIDN'T ALWAYS HIT THE BASKET.IF THE FLOUNDER WASNT LAYING, DAD WOULD PUT A RED SNAPPER HEAD ON A ROPE. TOSS IT OUT FOR A WHILE, AND SLOWLY PULL IT IN, WHILE MOM AND US BOYS STOOD STILL AND HELD CRAB NETS.

YEP!!! WE DID IT..:usaflag


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I have gigged off the beach before and did Ok but the bays are mo betta.


----------

